# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Technical Issues >  Post Count

## Rambo

I dont understand I have 3 post's on this page....and they are all marked as post 98 ?????..except this one

does anybody know how they are counted??

now it looks like they are all marked 99 ????
lol

----------


## marley9808

That number is just a running count of how many total posts you have made on the board

----------


## Rambo

gotcha !  :Smile: 
rather than a running total, it shows accumulated count....same in your profile............. looking at all my post's, (even way back) now have that same number.......
thanks
old dog still learning

----------


## marley9808

No problem, happy to help  :Smile:

----------

